# Are you watching the boxing on now?



## Craig the cyclist (19 Mar 2022)

Hall vs Bjornsson?

There is a live free stream, https://www.segi.tv/thorvseddie , basically two massive blokes hitting each other, I don't think it will be a light footed masterclass of the noble art, but may create a small earthquake!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Mar 2022)

Yup


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2022)

They boxed themselves to a standstill after 4 rounds. 
I’d like to see them against a boxer like Dubois


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Mar 2022)

I don’t have a TV


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> I don’t have a TV


What's a TV?


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> What's a TV?


A bloke who's called Mabel on Sundays.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2022)

Moneymaking nonsense, but I'd have watched it if I knew it was happening.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Mar 2022)

Craig the cyclist said:


> basically two massive blokes hitting each other


Ah, the noble art...


----------



## Joffey (20 Mar 2022)

Watched it and it was pretty dire. Most of these bouts are though. I would have liked to see Eddie win but he only had that right hook and it was very obvious that's what he was going for!


----------

